# red snapper



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

When is the season opening back up and how far do you have to go to catch grouper out of Freeport


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

The season opens back up October 1st, and grouper, youll have to wait on someone else to chime in


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

to do serious grouper fishing out of freeport you need to run at least 70 miles. i find the best water depth is 300ft to about 500ft. campeche is a good reef area to start, and the deepwater rigs in the intersection and high island rigs further east generally hold scamps, blacks , and warsaw. take piggys for scamp fishin and med blue runners for gags, blacks and warsaw. also be prepared to release more 20lb sows than you have ever seen if you go deepwater rig fishing. hope this gets you started.

Capt Josh


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

I know that Capt & that wheel house,,


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

*fishing*

Thanks capt josh


----------

